# Update on my soup diet



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't been posting much here in Weight Loss because I've not been actively trying to lose for the last 6 months. On doctor and nutritionists advice, I worked on losing/changing habits for 6 months, and then went into maintenance mode. I lost 60 lbs in 6 months last year, and have now kept it OFF for 6 months. 

There was never an exercise plan going with my change in food habits. I walk a lot anyway, just 'cuz I like to walk. What I've found as I drop weight, is that I WANT to move faster and more. I've gotten back my "can't sit still" body.  (I now have bursitis in both shoulders, however  combination of a fall on ice, and moving a bunch of 50# feed bags)

For those who don't know what I'm referring to in "soup" diet, a year ago I had a mental adjustment to my eating habits. Looking at myself in a big mirror something snapped in my brain and I knew I HAD to change what I was eating and WHY I eat. 

so. working with my doctor and a nutritionist, we came up with the following, which works for me:

*Breakfast* (6am) Whole Grain Cheerios with 1cup 2% milk, 1/2cup Fiber One (and blueberries or banana or strawberries if I want)

*2 or 3 hours later*: My Soup (which is pretty much just Lipton's Onion Soup, another large onion chopped in, and a 1 lb bag of mixed veggie and maybe 1lb of chopped broccoli)

*2 hours later(noonish)*: lunch. I eat 1 slice whole grain bread with Peanutbutter and cheese. This one sandwich is VERY filling and good on protein. (this is my "i'm dieting" midday food. When not trying to lose I do a full sandwich, a burger, bocca burger, spaghetti, or something similar)

*when hungry*: soup. fruit(apple, melon, similar) Cottage cheese perhaps.

*6pm-ish: supper*. I'm generally NOT hungry here. If I'm really hungry, I'll do another peanut butter, bread, cheese. You won't believe how filling that is.

later I might have soup. 

During the day, if I start to get that "must have something..anything" feeling, I use peppermint sticks  A 2" piece lasts quite a while and gives me that SWEETNESS I crave. (also, peppermint is one of those herbal remedies for weight loss..the smell/flavor satisfies all kinds of cravings)

I also drink tea non-stop  during the day it's a strong black Irish tea. Afternoon I might go with a lighter Darjeeling. Evening, I go with either green tea, or an herbal(blueberry is one of my favorites). 

I'll change it up by having broiled fish for supper; maybe tuna salad sandwich instead of a Peanut butter. Egg salad is another good one, although it's not terribly filling. 

The key to losing weight for ME was to change my mental image of food. I no longer use food as an emotional crutch. I don't go to pig out on bread or cookies or ice cream. (I was one of those who would eat an entire package of cookies, or a 1/2 gallon of icecream in a day). 

so. Here we are. I have another 60lbs to lose to be where my Dr wants me, and it will be good to feel slender again. My cholesterol is WAY down, with HDL up nicely. Blood Pressure is back to 118/72. heart rate is 55bpm. 

It WAS difficult to stave off the cravings for bread and sweets in the 2nd month. 1st month I was flying high because the water weight was going off so fast. 2nd month we settled into a 10lb a month routine which you don't see on a daily weigh in. After a couple of months, I started weighing weekly instead of daily.

Anyway. This got a LOT longer than I'd planned, but this forum deserved an update since it was here that I got a LOT of encouragement


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Congratulations Ann; great job!  You mentioned having to lose more weight, are you starting back on the diet now?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, Mickey 

Yes. I'm back on my eating schedule for loss. It's pretty much what I eat normally now, but just less of it. More soup, less carbs mostly. (I LOVE bread and potatoes)

Pretty much, where I have been eating corn or squash, I'll cut that and use green beans, or similar. I'll also up my protein intake with more fish. good protein, good cholesterol, low fat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like your soup idea to fill in and fill you up at other times. I think I'll make soup tomorrow!

I make a homemade granola with no fat and Agave syrup instead of other sweeteners. Then, for breakfast, I mix it half and half with rolled oats (uncooked.) Add goat milk or yogurt, and you have a filling breakfast that stays with you, satisfies the urge to chew and is flavorful!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I LOVE oats as a filler. It's great for cholesterol levels, and you just feel so FULL all morning. You wouldn't care to, um, share your granola recipe? purty please? 

Once a week-ish we have old style Scottish oatmeal. Doesn't take long to make. Steel cut oats, toasted in a bit of butter on the stove, then add milk and a few raisins to cook about 20minutes. Add brown sugar and cinnamon and enjoy  golly that's good stuff. (using buttermilk gives it an unusual "tang" that some really enjoy)


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting the update, Ann. I popped in here for some encouragement, and that's what I got! I fell off the wagon during the hoidays, and the scales (and my clothes) really show it. I need to get back focused on healthy eating again, and I feel like the pounds will come off. That, along with 30-Day Shred and running. Running really helps me maintain. But with the short days and muddy farm paths, that's been impossible. I made your soup last year when the weight was coming off fast, and I needed a reminder about how tasty and helpful it was. Again, thank you. You're an inspiration.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

The recipe for soup you mentioned in your first post above....how long does that last you? You don't eat that all in one setting, do you?? I love soups, and I'm tired of bean soup and/or chili.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

hmm, i am thinking i'll be making soup too. i have often thought that i should serve soup to my famished kids while i am cooking--then they'd eat more vegs, and won't come to the table ready to eat double servings. hmm, me thinks i'm gonna try it! make less of the heavier foods too, so there simply wont' be any seconds of that, but plenty of the soup!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thats awesome Ann !!!! Great job on maintaining !!!! I think you may need to post your soup recipe ...... You are inspiring !!!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes, recipe please!!!! I bought onions today.....


----------

